
5 resources to learn Swift - Kangaroo22
http://www.codepancake.com/5-resources-learn-ios-development-swift/
======
okket
Funny that they do not mention the Top 1 course on iTunes U:

"Developing iOS 9 Apps with Swift" by Standford University

[https://itunes.apple.com/de/course/developing-ios-9-apps-
swi...](https://itunes.apple.com/de/course/developing-ios-9-apps-
swift/id1104579961)

